# u7-132SF Projector Controls



## scoreed (May 18, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering whether anybody knows if software exists to control the Plus u7-132SF via the serial port, I have tried searching for it to no avail. and I'm sick of running on to stage mid show to turn the projector on and off.


----------



## Chris15 (May 18, 2010)

[pdf]http://www.plus-america.com/pdf/PC_Control_RS232.pdf

You can use hyperterminal or Putty to control it using those codes or write software to make that process pretty...


----------



## headcrab (May 18, 2010)

If you're running Windows, take the command that you want to send and save it to a text file. Write a batch file that copies that text file to COMx, which is the COM port that the projector is connected to. Place a shortcut to the batch file on your taskbar or wherever.
When you run the batch file, the text file (i.e. the contents thereof) containing your command will be sent to the projector.
If you don't like the DOS console popping up every time you execute a command, compile the batch file into an executable.


----------



## scoreed (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help so far, do you know of any premade GUIs that can be used for this, as i don't believe the new tech crew will understand how to run it?


----------



## BryanKacz (May 23, 2010)

If you're going to go that batch file route, you'll probably have to set the serial settings properly in the batch file before you copy the text file to the COM port. (ie MODE COM1:9600,N,8,1,P)

This is how I turn my advertising projectors on and off in the lobby without having to get a ladder out before and after every show.


----------



## blalew (May 23, 2010)

BryanKacz said:


> If you're going to go that batch file route, you'll probably have to set the serial settings properly in the batch file before you copy the text file to the COM port. (ie MODE COM1:9600,N,8,1,P)



Clever. Just to extend the idea - your batch file could contain lines like the following:
```
ECHO CODE123 > COM1:
PAUSE
```

This would execute the code & then wait for a keypress to execute the next one. Serial control is nice in that it will provide feedback, but with this you're spitting commands out (& not listening for the status response) but it would work, I think.


----------

